
Best npm package ever - bthn
https://www.npmjs.com/package/sosafe
======
stephenr
I agree completely that people should be more aware of what they're depending
on, but honestly if they don't think its a problem to have a dependency tree
that includes 9 copies of the same library, this is hardly likely to phase
them.

------
bthn
please always try to read source code when you are using 3rd party libraries
on your projects.

